# Costume Ideas Needed



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

Hey guys! I am stumped as to how to costume the following characters:
-Gypsy
-Harry Houdini
-Knife-Throwing Victim
-Demon-ized Harry Houdini

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks everyone!
Best,
Scotty


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi, DRB! Have you looked around on the web for photos of the characters you want to costume? It's always good to start with some kind of reference. Once you have a solid idea of the look you're going for, it's much easier to figure out how and where to get the pieces you need to pull it all together.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Are these costumes you would wear, or do you plan to put them on props?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gypsy is pretty straightforward - scarf for the head, big earrings, peasant blouse, long skirt, lots of bracelets if you want to go with the recognizable stereotype.

Knife throwing victims are often female and would typically be in circus dress, a vintage example being this:










There are many Google images of Harry Houdini, the most distinctive item of his dress being a high collar (I assume that was the fashion of the time).










Demonizing him would likely just be a matter of makeup.


----------

